# I need an advice



## Helslasself (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello!I'm new here. I've been browsing tons of forums for an idea of what to do. I was laid off from my job about 3 month ago. I've been looking for a job since then, but did not even get a single interview. I worked as a web designer for a publishing company for the last 5 years. Looks like The Photo Forum is an active forum with active members and may be someone has some experience working as a freelance web designer. May be this category is not the most appropriate for this question, but I want to try anyways to get some opinions before I go ahead with my life. I'm wondering if it is possible in the current economy to find work for a freelance web designer and make enough to pay for rent and groceries. I was able to find a small project on craigslist and I developed a website for a company. It was a small project and took me only a week to complete. I got paid $800 for 1 week of work which is not bad. Please people give me some ideas. I have 2 kids and my wife is out of work as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 3, 2009)

ummm i have no idea.... try some web design fourms... im sure they would give better advice


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 3, 2009)

Web design is a way over populated business. With the number of free web design programs and the people who do it on the web its real tough to make aliving at it. The best thing is to do it locally with face to face customers. Even then I would not rely on it alone, you will need someother related services to go with it.


----------



## Imaginis (Apr 3, 2009)

Helslasself said:


> I'm wondering if it is possible in the current economy to find work for a freelance web designer and make enough to pay for rent and groceries.



Of course it is possible, but it solely depends on the quality of your work and your marketing and not on opinions you may read in internet forums.

There are great web designers who don't get work because they lack in marketing skills and then there are great marketers who lack on web design skills. Either group will have problems finding work. It's a combination of the two that decides if you will be able to make a living.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 4, 2009)

Register with, "People per hour" online, there's always web design work to bid on, pick the work submit your price and the poster takes or leaves it, some projects are very basic but there's a lot of people out there with zero skills regards the net. H


----------



## Phil Tompson (Apr 4, 2009)

There are freelance programmer sites out there like www.rentacoder.com.  The issue is that most jobs are very underpaid.  You may be able to get a job or two on craigslist... but if I were you, I would not try the freelance thing... too many risks for a family.  Plus, you wouldn't have insurance/benefits.


----------



## craig (Apr 4, 2009)

Imaginis gave the best advice and I whole heartedly agree. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 6, 2009)

Freelance.com USA : freelancers: independent professional: consultant: freelance: high tech jobs: independent contractor: solo: independent: freelancer: jobs: job: it jobs: guru

Good luck

mike


----------



## craig (Apr 6, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> Freelance.com USA : freelancers: independent professional: consultant: freelance: high tech jobs: independent contractor: solo: independent: freelancer: jobs: job: it jobs: guru
> 
> Good luck
> 
> mike



Great. I love the part where they explain that they do not have any subsidaries open in the U.S.A

Love & Bass


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, this might not be the place I was thinking it was.  I've a friend that does video editing that has gotten jobs through what I thought was that site.  If that's not it try various spellings.  BICD


----------



## craig (Apr 7, 2009)

I will fiddle with it. What is BICD?

Love & Bass


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 7, 2009)

Best I Can Do.


----------



## craig (Apr 7, 2009)

Love it! Somehow I am LOL. I think I will be using that one a lot. Thanks!

Love & Bass


----------



## DScience (Apr 16, 2009)

Helslasself said:


> Hello!I'm new here. I've been browsing tons of forums for an idea of what to do. I was laid off from my job about 3 month ago. I've been looking for a job since then, but did not even get a single interview. I worked as a web designer for a publishing company for the last 5 years. Looks like The Photo Forum is an active forum with active members and may be someone has some experience working as a freelance web designer. May be this category is not the most appropriate for this question, but I want to try anyways to get some opinions before I go ahead with my life. I'm wondering if it is possible in the current economy to find work for a freelance web designer and make enough to pay for rent and groceries. I was able to find a small project on craigslist and I developed a website for a company. It was a small project and took me only a week to complete. I got paid $800 for 1 week of work which is not bad. Please people give me some ideas. I have 2 kids and my wife is out of work as well. Thank you in advance.



I feel extremely bad for your situation, and I'm really sorry to hear your story. I can only try and give some advice. Although I myself have no professional web designing experience, I am quite familiar with the business. 

The answer to your question is yes, you can make a living off freelance web design....BUT, considering the economy right now it will be that much more difficult to accomplish. What I would suggest, is continue looking for a normal job so that you can definitely bring home a paycheck for your family. Then when you have time at nights or on weekends, pursue your web design opportunities. How I see it, if you look for a normal job right now just to get some money flowing in, and put as much effort into that as you would obtaining a web design commission, you are bound to find  a job.

Here's another way to look at it: Yes, there may be a 8% unemployment rate. But that means you have a 92% chance of finding a job or being employed. It's all about how you look at it. 

Try and stay positive, and good luck!


----------



## mamun (Apr 18, 2009)

What I would suggest, is continue looking for a normal job so that you can definitely bring home a paycheck for your family. Then when you have time at nights or on weekends, pursue your web design opportunities.


----------

